# Rubber folder trainers?



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 9, 2006)

I've done a few searches for these and haven't had any luck.

Does anyone know of any folder trainers that aren't metal and are decent for contact?  I'd like to be able to train deploying and attacking with the knife against a live opponent.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Sep 9, 2006)

Never seen a rubber folder...What's wrong with the aluminum one???


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Jeff, 

One of these could be used as a large folder.
http://www.edges2.com/

Brian


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

Click on the sparring blades or the NOK link!


----------



## Drac (Sep 9, 2006)

That's the kind I use..Feels and looks real...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 9, 2006)

Drac said:


> Never seen a rubber folder...What's wrong with the aluminum one???


I've gotten a few complaints about them.  The adrenalin gets going and we tend to hit a bit on the hard side.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep, they are good!


----------



## Drac (Sep 9, 2006)

We use them in the academy because we want the rookies to get pumped...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 9, 2006)

Those NOK ones look pretty good.

I just wish I could find something like that that would make me unfold it as well.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Those NOK ones look pretty good.
> 
> I just wish I could find something like that that would make me unfold it as well.
> 
> Jeff


 
That you are not going to find at this time.  Maybe in the future.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 9, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That you are not going to find at this time.  Maybe in the future.


But I want it now!!

Seriously though, this morning we did a little ground work with weapons.  Had my red guns there and all that.  So anyways, I'm under someones mount, and I grab the rubber knife and stab, no problemo.  But the guy I'm working with starts going on about how that wouldn't have worked with a folder.  So I say lets try it.  Out comes the alluminum folder and gosh, when I strike with it he gets all whiny then.  So I thought I'd look for something a little less painful.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> But I want it now!!
> 
> Seriously though, this morning we did a little ground work with weapons. Had my red guns there and all that. So anyways, I'm under someones mount, and I grab the rubber knife and stab, no problemo. But the guy I'm working with starts going on about how that wouldn't have worked with a folder. So I say lets try it. Out comes the alluminum folder and gosh, when I strike with it he gets all whiny then. So I thought I'd look for something a little less painful.
> 
> Jeff


 
If you train to go to your folder while grappling it is amazing how often you can get it out and go to work with it.  We are a tool based people so when training your grappling look for the spots when you can access your folder. (at least that is my motto)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep, my training partner learned that the hard way this morning!


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 10, 2006)

I love pulling a training knife while grappling...especially if they didn't know I was about to do it.  I've noticed many people get this sort of "blank" look on their face when they realize that, while they may have been doing okay, now they're getting shanked.  I know...I'm evil


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 10, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> I love pulling a training knife while grappling...especially if they didn't know I was about to do it.  I've noticed many people get this sort of "blank" look on their face when they realize that, while they may have been doing okay, now they're getting shanked.  I know...I'm evil


Yes, that is a great pleasure of mine as well.


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> But I want it now. But the guy I'm working with starts going on about how that wouldn't have worked with a folder. So I say lets try it. Out comes the alluminum folder and gosh, when I strike with it he gets all whiny then. So I thought I'd look for something a little less painful.Jeff


 
Tell him "You want reality???" "This is reality!!!"..Tell hin that the 20 something year old non-MA police rookies would be insulted if I used a rubber knife for realistic knife defenses..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 10, 2006)

Drac said:


> Tell him "You want reality???" "This is reality!!!"..Tell hin that the 20 something year old non-MA police rookies would be insulted if I used a rubber knife for realistic knife defenses..


Good point.

In his defense, it was a rather hard strike right to the kidney.  Then again, that's right where I'd want the knife to go.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Good point.
> 
> In his defense, it was a rather hard strike right to the kidney. Then again, that's right where I'd want the knife to go.
> 
> Jeff


 
Yea there are certain areas that would feel pain more..I can sympathize ..I checked with the cop that I teach with because he has this large collection of weapons both real and non..Nothing close to a plastic folder...Sorry..I tried...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Drac.

I'm sure someone will make one soon though.

Heck, I'll talk to my brother in law about it.  He designs all kinds of plastic stuff.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2006)

I have some good aluminum folders. (though they do not open)  I use these quite often when grappling to show where it could be pulled out.  My folding trainers are just to thin and scary to be moving around fast having someone pull them out.

I have some good action flex sparring knives that work great for grappling with a knife using full resistance.  Definately working with tools during your grappling will make you appreciate being on your feet.  I would hate to be involved in a violent enounter with someone on the ground and them pulling out a knife.  Definately that would not be pleasant unless everything went your way.


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Thanks Drac.
> 
> I'm sure someone will make one soon though.
> 
> ...


 
Ya just might create a hot new item..Patent them..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2006)

Drac said:


> Ya just might create a hot new item..Patent them..


 
That would be a great new training tool!


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That would be a great new training tool!


 
Those afraid of the metal trainers can purchase one of Jeff's..He becomes a millionare and forgets his old Dark Lord buddies...LOL


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2006)

Drac said:


> Those afraid of the metal trainers can purchase one of Jeff's..He becomes a millionare and forgets his old Dark Lord buddies...LOL


 

How about he cuts his Dark Lord buddies in on a little of the cash!


----------



## Carol (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah, especially if we blame Lisa while we're at it


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2006)

Rubber folders..never heard of them, but it sounds like a great idea!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 10, 2006)

Drac said:


> Those afraid of the metal trainers can purchase one of Jeff's..He becomes a millionare and forgets his old Dark Lord buddies...LOL


Naw Drac, I'd never forget you and Brian.

Who was the Terry person you mentioned?

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Yeah, especially if we blame Lisa while we're at it


I vow never to pass up an opprotunity to blame Lisa!


----------

